
Ask HN: Recommend Password Manager - TadaScientist
Hello,<p>I have been postponing moving to a managed password service for a long time, the results have not been catastrophic but I&#x27;ve played the odds long enough.<p>Lastpass and 1password are often recommended. I am happy to pay an one-off fee but a monthly subscription service is a no-go for me. I would also prefer to have the option to switch off syncing and my hashed passwords going to the cloud. I don&#x27;t have time to go in full homebrew mode as others seemed to have done.<p>So what do you guys recommend? Is there a site that compares these products?
======
kevingrahl
I’m using Bitwarden [1] and am happy with their product.

It’s open source and you can self-host it quite easily if you don’t want to
use their cloud. They do have a free tier and a premium one for $10/year.

It’s been a while since I set it up but if I remember correctly I didn’t like
the official implementation due to performance reasons and am now using
bitwarden_rs [2] instead.

[1] - [https://bitwarden.com/](https://bitwarden.com/)

[2] - [https://github.com/dani-
garcia/bitwarden_rs/blob/master/READ...](https://github.com/dani-
garcia/bitwarden_rs/blob/master/README.md)

~~~
BackwardSpy
Seconding Bitwarden. I moved to it from LastPass a while ago and I'm glad I
did. It's simple and easy to use, open source, and they keep improving it.

